# Be Honest: Do You Always Wash Your Make Up Off At Night?



## d_flawless (Oct 13, 2006)

So, lately I've been really tired from juggling increasing hours at work and seemingly endless amounts of projects, studying for mid-terms, etc...that's where my inquiry began. Why is it that my skin care routine has nearly diminished? I used to be so good about washing my face at night, putting my eye creme on, and exfoliating before that. Now I can't even drag myself to the damn sink!
How are you guys when it comes to taking off the make up at night? Do you have impeccable skin care routines? Or are you a little less gung ho?


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 13, 2006)

If I really cannot be bothered, I just use a MAC wipe.


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 13, 2006)

All my exfoliating/masquing/maintenance goes on in the morning, so my night routine is just make-up off and every few nights night creme or something, so I don't have as much to do when I just want to fall into bed.

Wipes are a good idea if you're busy or tired tho.. keep a packet for when you really can't be bothered.


----------



## quandolak (Oct 13, 2006)

..........


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes. I always do. I tried to go to sleep one time without doing it and woke up the next day with black eye boogies and my face felt horrible.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 13, 2006)

*About 98% of the time I do...(winces)...yes, I know..not good.  I try to always wash my face w/ my cleanser...twice a week I do a mask of some sort...then I put on my undereye cream and moisturiser...but 98% is NOT good enough...it should be 100%!*


----------



## madkitty (Oct 13, 2006)

always - even when Im totally drunk!!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 13, 2006)

yes i always do no matter where i am haha
im a freak about my face


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I keep Pond's Clean Sweep face-wipes by my bed just in case I am too tired or worn out to really wash my face -- I'll just clean my face with them!  I really recommend them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope this helps!!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Oct 13, 2006)

yes, always. if i think i might be too tired to take it off at night then i don't put it on at all.


----------



## Katura (Oct 13, 2006)

Eeek...I'm awful. I think about 80% of the time I actually get up and do the whole get-everything-off process. Facewash and moisturize...But then...I'm very guilty of just passing out with it on. I hate myself in the morning because i have to take everything off and then wash and then apply it all again.

I think keeping wipes close ot me would probably help. I think I'll try it.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 13, 2006)

yep 
i hate hate hate the feel of last nights make up the morning after its just awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



when ive been out for the night and come in late more than likely i wont take it off cos im too tired too


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 13, 2006)

I always do. It has to come off sometime and I don't want to risk a breakout just because I was too lazy to spend 5 minutes on my face. I'd rather that than spend two days with a zit because of it.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 13, 2006)

I always wash mine off too, 
I get those big zits that are like under your skin so if I dont wash it off and clean my pores out with a scrub brush my skin starts freaking out. Plus it helps me keep my skin in check. 
I usually get less oily during the day when I do my nighttime routine which just consitst of Philosophy Purity to melt down the make up, DDF or Biore cleansing gel and a scrub brush and every once in a while Dermalogica Active Moist moisturizer or Dermalogica Skin Clearing Gel. and then once a week I use a scrub so its really not all that rigorous.

I guess it depends on your skin though some people can put Crisco on it and they would look great!


----------



## MorningGlory (Oct 13, 2006)

I always wash and moisturize before bed.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 13, 2006)

I suck at washing makeup off. Usually I get in bed first to get my boyfriend to come to bed then he goes to the restroom in preparation for sleeping and I get so lazy by the time he's out that I stay in bed. =(


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh hell no! hahaha

I probably should, and I do _sometimes_ but yeah, honestly, I rarely take it off. I wash my face and everything, but I don't wear foundation to begin with (just natural msf and blush), so there isn't much to take off. Eye makeup stays, and with the magic of UDPP I get up in the morning and my makeup is still perfectly intact. Mascara stays perfectly as well, so if I'm in a rush I'll just touchup the eyes and re-blush. 

Leaving mascara on at night is bad for your lashes, but I use a conditioning primer before mascara anyways, and when I'm not wearing any I wear Talika Lipocils, so my lashes are fine. 

It's terrible, I'm sure, but I'm just being honest!


----------



## Uchina (Oct 13, 2006)

The only time I skip the soap is when I get drunk and pass out on my friend's couch.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 13, 2006)

Ummm...I try to most of the time but sometimes I don't.  Usually I take showers at night on the weekdays (cause I don't want to get up any earlier then I have to to take a shower lol) so of course I take my mu off but on the weekend I get really lazy and sometimes go to bed with my mu still on.  I know I know that's bad but...ok I don't have any other excuses as to why I dont.  Guess it just plain lazyness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 13, 2006)

yes. always. but then i shower at night, and it's just part of the shower process for me. if i skip showering or face washing i feel inSANEly gross in the morning and i never sleep well, plus then my bed is all dirty.

if i'm way too ridiculously tired, i'll take a 45-60min nap and then get up and shower/facewash. that's only in desperate sittuations tho, like when i'm ill or back when i was in college and i was stuck in class all day long.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 13, 2006)

*religiously*


----------



## Jillipede (Oct 13, 2006)

Once in a great while I will sleep in my Bare Escentuals foundation. Maybe 5 times a year..


----------



## little teaser (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorningGlory* 

 
_I always wash and moisturize before bed._

 
same here


----------



## ette (Oct 13, 2006)

Alwaaaaays. If I didn't, I'd go crazy.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 13, 2006)

I always do. That's not why it's called "Beauty Sleep".


----------



## redambition (Oct 14, 2006)

i never used to take it off... but i never had any skin problems. recently i started getting really sensitised skin (dermatitis, red patches, cystic bumps etc), and if i don't clean it off my face properly my skin gets very irritated and breaks out.

i use natio wipes when i really can't be bothered, then tone and then moisturise. i am trying to do away with the wipes and always cleanse properly.


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 14, 2006)

yes-  i have to!  my skin is so oily that it would be gross if i didn't (and I'm 34!)  bleck - and my poor pillow!


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 14, 2006)

99.99% of the time, I do my full routine before bed (I have my boyfriend trained to bug me about it when I'm tired - "Darling, don't you dare get in that bed before you wash your face!").  The only times I skip are when I have been partying a wee bit too much and simply cannot stand at the sink long enough to wash it off.  I HATE waking up with mascara smears, eyeliner bogeys, and foundation flakes, so I have to do it, no matter how tired I am, because sometimes it's harder to deal with removing stubborn makeup in the morning than it would have been to just force myself to wash it off at night.


----------



## Tyester (Oct 14, 2006)

Oya everynight...


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 14, 2006)

yep. every single nite!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 14, 2006)

omg, you guys seem so good about it. i have so much aveda skin stuff from work and it's crazy that i barely make time to use it.
i totally notice a difference when i actually wash and do my little creams and stuff, but it's so easy for me to pass out in bed when i'm already there reading and stuff


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been really diligent about it ever since I stumbled upon LUSH and Fresh Farmacy face soap. If I do slack, I notice the difference right away. At a MINIMUM I take my makeup off and splash water on my face to take away any oily residue.


----------



## Kim. (Oct 14, 2006)

95% of the time. I used to have the wipes but I haven't gotten around to buying them again and now I just use toner and vaseline and take my face & eye makeup off and go to bed.


----------



## mm76 (Oct 18, 2006)

I would say about 95% I am really good about removing my makeup, but that 5% wreaks havoc on my skin!


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 18, 2006)

I do, yes!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 18, 2006)

i do. sometimes i don't get ALL of that stubborn mascara smudge off, but i always do my best, otherwise my skin just feels all gross!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have to admit that I never do. So far in my life, my skin does not break out. I wash my face everyday, but not before I go to sleep.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 18, 2006)

hell yes, i dont want pimples or styes.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Oct 18, 2006)

I do!

I bought these amazing wipes that clean your skin perfectly, moisturize and even take of MACs Liquidlast Liners!

I love them!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 19, 2006)

^^which ones?!


----------



## LOVE (Oct 19, 2006)

i ALWAYS do. if i dont my skin will breakout.

and i read in a magazine, and have heard from my friends mom whos a dermatologist, that every night you fall asleep with makeup on you add 7 days of aging to your skin!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, yes yes yes.  I do now.  When I was younger, I would tell my mom I washed my face but I would totally skimp.  I had the most horrible acne for years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  One week, she stood in the bathroom with my brother and I to make sure we were actually washing our faces...and voila!  My skin started to clear up!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  You don't know how happy I was!

Now my skin is getting more gorgeous every year!  I don't put on my makeup in the morning until I absolutely have to, and I take it off right when I come home at night.  And call me a germ freak, but I always wash or rinse my hands in between every product i apply, or whenever I have to touch my face.  The oil, dirt, grime and sweat from hands just grosses me out. It's blind fear!

Morning: Checks and Balances cleanser from Origins, Oil Refiner Toner from Origins, and Matte Scientist Moisturizer from Origins, and Smashbox Photofinish to seal in all the good stuff and keep the bad stuff out. 

Night: POND's wipes, Get Down scrub/cleanser from Origins, Cleansing and Toning Water for Face and Eyes by YSL, and Contour Experte Serum and Cream by YSL.  I wake up with the most raidiant and porcealin skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Now I don't even get acne around that time of the month!


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 21, 2006)

damn nikkihorror, you got some serious skincare!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL, You know it!  I'm OCD about my skin now because I know how bad it was before and what it could be as I get older.  I got all my bases covered and I'm not taking any chances!!!! LOL


----------



## stacey (Oct 22, 2006)

I always _try_ but about 90% of the time I go through with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I don't do the whole "face routine" I try and wipe my face with baby wipes & wipe my eye makeup off with cold cream. *sigh*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 22, 2006)

Honestly? No. Only probably about 75% of the time *yikes*.

By the time I get home, get dinner ready, and put the kid to bed I'm usually pooped. I at least take off my mascara though. That junk is not cool. Thank goodness I rarely get pimples/blemishes.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 23, 2006)

i used to wear heavy black eye makeup and not wash it off cus im just a lazy butt. so when i wake up in the morning my pillow is all disgusting and my sister yells at me for it. but every night now i wash it cus it just doesnt feel right when my face is all icky and stuff. but i only do it once at night so my face doesnt dry out like a prune.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 23, 2006)

I usually try to do the whole routine at night (but I always get the little bit of waterproof mascara that doesnt come off and leaves black lines on my eyes the next morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But I don't wash my face in the morning (unless I shower in the morning...but I usually shower midday after my workout)
I cant put makeup on right after a shower/wash face anyways...My skin goes dry right after washing (even with moisturizer) so I have to wait like...half an hour for it to balance itself out again and then I can put makeup on...

At night I use eyemakeup remover, and then I wash my face, and then I use astringent, and then moisturizer.

My biggest skincare boost was finding a decent moisturizer (Loreal Happyderm)  I always thought I didnt need one, cuz my skin gets oily pretty quickly (its dry when I wash it, and then after about an hour its kinda slick...haha


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I haven't washed my face before going to bed only TWICE since I was 12. Makeup or not, I'm downright obsessive. I've had people call me the skin-care nazi. Hahah.
It doesnt' matter if I've been at the bar all night, I wash my face no matter what!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 25, 2006)

99% of the time. THe 1% is when I get back too late and just crash


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotLady1970* 

 
_I do!

I bought these amazing wipes that clean your skin perfectly, moisturize and even take of MACs Liquidlast Liners!

I love them!_

 
What brand please?


----------



## Lollie (Oct 31, 2006)

I always take off my make-up before I go to bed. I just HATE waking up with a cardboard face!


----------



## litlaur (Nov 8, 2006)

I always cleanse, with a wipe if I'm just too tired, and moisturize. Besides, I'm going to be at the sink anyway to remove my contacts and brush my teeth.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

I was my face religously... I used to have horrible acne, and I get nightmares about it coming back. I guess it will be a lifetime paranoia that will keep me from ever forgetting to take off any makeup!


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 9, 2006)

99% of the time i do, and i am so much better than i used to be. I will have the odd night here and there when I forget or am too tired, but because I wear really dark eyeshadow and I don't want it all over the bed I usually get it off. If I think I'll be too tired later in the night I'll take it off after I've had something to eat early evening.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 9, 2006)

I"m a bit of a nazi when it comes to my skin care regime. If I didn't remove my makeup I wouldn't be able to get to sleep! Washing up is the first thing I do when I wake up and the first thing I do when I return from work. I take off my eye makeup with L'oreal cleansing wipes, then hop into the shower where I remove the rest of my makeup with a cleanser. Lately I've been trying out LUSH Coal Face soap which is fab


----------



## sharyn (Dec 18, 2006)

I couldn't go to sleep with make up on, either. considering that I've been outside with it and there's all kinds of nasty things in the air... I just cant. I know its more of a mental thing cause the nasty things are in the air in my room as well, but I just feel better if I do cleanse. I have 4 different cleasers, which I use depending of the "mood" my skin is in. After cleansing, I use a alcohol free toner, Lush's Imperialis sometimes, another moisturizing lotion all over my face, something special for my eyes and I apply a lip treatment every night. No matter how tired I am, I always stick to that routine. I'm just too afraid I might wake up looking _uuuugh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## als1626 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've done it a few times, but not very often lately. Usually only happens when I get home realllly late at night, and I just don't do that much anymore.  Although I must admit to skipping the whole moisturizer regime thing and just washing my face when I'm really tired!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 18, 2006)

I wash my face at night always, always, always.  If I was bleeding in the middle of the road I would use the last breath in me to ask someone to wash my face, lol.

My face would never forgive me and the payback would be lots and lots of pimples.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_I couldn't go to sleep with make up on, either. considering that I've been outside with it and there's all kinds of nasty things in the air... I just cant. _[/I]

 
You're absolutely right Sharyn: pollutants love to stick to skin, especially oily skin.  And if you leave your makeup on at night, as you toss and turn you end up grinding those pollutants and your makeup deeper and deeper into your pores! Ick, dude!
Be kind to your skin, girls and start a day and night regimine that works for you.  Stick to it, and your skin with thank you in years to come.


----------



## susanv567 (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to wash my face about...80% of the time. But once I didn't my face for 2 nights in a row, then I got a pimple, then it developed into an acne scar. Now I make sure my face is washed before I go to bed


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 23, 2006)

Religiously... I always take make up off, I usually wear concealer and powder and sometimes eyeliner, but I take it all off, otherwise the following morning will be breakout hell.

As for skin care regimen, I used to be lazy, but now I'm quite the fanatic. I only recall once not doing the whole routine, but still I took off all the makeup first.


----------



## ChrisChick (Dec 23, 2006)

ALWAYS! Not washing my face before bed is a good way to make my piercings gross, dirty and painful!


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 28, 2006)

I always do! I break out too easily to risk it... no matter how wasted i am hehehe


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 28, 2006)

Mhm!
With baby wash...it leaves my skin soft, too.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

well, once in a blue moon (very rare now, lol) I fall asleep without taking MU off. I've gotten good at washing my MU off this year, but when I don't have any MU on? hehehe I get lazy sometimes.


----------



## TeaCup (Dec 29, 2006)

I do everynight...

UNLESS I've been drinking and then I end up passing out on my bed. Eek. Hangovers and bad skin? Eww


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2006)

I always always do. There have been 1 or 2x where I fell asleep and my skin just knows, I'll wake up with a pimple!


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah. I ALWAYS do because I hate the feeling of waking up with eyeliner and mascara smudged half way down my cheeks.

*Morning:* Proactiv cleanser, toner, repairing lotion. Olay moisturizer.
*Night:* Cetaphil for makeup removal. Proactiv kit. Proactiv mask. Olay moisturizer.

My skin has cleared up tremendously since I started using proactiv. It's just those damn acne scars that won't go away.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Jan 3, 2007)

i'm terrible, I rarely wash my face before bed... I justify it to myself because I only wear tinted moisturizer, not foundation... but I know it's still bad...


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2007)

I always wash my face before going to bed (only exception is if I'm wasted and I pass out on my friend's couch), even when I didn't wear makeup I washed every day. I'm a freak when it comes to washing, I have to shower and wash my hair every day or I get really self-conscious to the point where I don't wanna go near people because some how I have it in my head that I must be filthy. I also wash my hands quite often during the day. I know I sound totally obsessive but I rarely get sick and I have pretty good skin with no visible pores if I do say so myself   

I recently read a newspaper article about some dermatologists avdocating for the "less is more" skincare regime and it made a lot of sense to me, so I'm on one now, so far I'm very happy with it


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 13, 2007)

Always, always, always.  Even when I'm tired and I want to go to bed...It takes me about 15 minutes to go through the whole routine, but I prefer my clean skin than the extra 15 minutes of sleep I may get.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

as long as i'm not about to fall asleep standing up. most of the time i'll wash my face and go through the whole routine, but if i'm just really tired and feeling lazy i'll use MAC's wipes to take everything off so at least it wont clog my pores overnight or something.


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

No matter how tired I am I ALWAYS at least use the MAC Wipes or smiliar product (like from neutrogena or oil of olay)...espeically to get the mascara off and avoid dark circles...if I'm not too tired I'll actually "wash" my face too.


----------



## MacMonster (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah unless I'm crashing out and lazy!


----------



## meihwa (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes!!  I always make sure I go to bed with a clean face, no matter what.  From past experience, anytime I did not take off my makeup, I was rewarded with a breakout of some [email protected]!#@&*!!  With eye makeup, I am very careful and use a gentle remover to not stretch or pull the skin around my eyes too much.  I know it has made a difference in how young I look.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 16, 2007)

yea im right there along with you. i used to wash my face and moisturize EVERY night. but then i started school, and i was out all the time. sometimes id just be too drunk to remember, but now... most of the time i stay up so late i just want to crash. makeup and all.  now i all i use is the face wipes. lol i ran out of cleanser, and shamefully... im too lazy to remember to buy more! damn myself. u religious girls make me feel bad now! haha! i think ill work it on it.


----------



## Corien (Jan 21, 2007)

If I can't be bothered one evening to do it, I normally just only wash my eye make-up off, and splash some water in my face, dry it and put night moisturizer on. But then again, even if I use the face cleanser I have, it's not coming all off, as it's not a real good cleanser...


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

completely.. I NEVER sleep with make up on.. even if I'm dead-tired! otherwise, I'd get a bad breakout :| and I can't stand breakouts hehe


----------



## Katja (Jan 24, 2007)

*Honest me = No.  
Mendacious me = Yes.*


----------



## me_jelly (Apr 25, 2007)

I always make sure I have a clean face before going to bed - I have very oily/acne prone, but sensitive skin and I'm always paranoid about what I have on my face lol


----------



## MACisME (Apr 25, 2007)

ahhh! i hardly do... i never remember too.. or maybe its that i love makeup so much i never wanna take it off =T yeah that will be my explanation for not doing so.


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 26, 2007)

Always! There were maybe one or two times I didn't & hated the way my skin felt the next morning.  Not to mention how horrid it was to see my eyeliner halfway down my face! *lol*


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

There have been a few very rare occasions when I came home teetering pissed drunk from a club where I just fell into bed and passed out and didn't take off my makeup, and even slept in my eyelashes. It soooo gross though, the next day my eyes were glued shut from the lash glue! Nasty stuff.


But 99% of the time, I remove all my makeup with a washing cleanser and cold water. I can't wash my face with warm water, it needs to be on the cool side. And I always moisturize after, and put on eye cream. I can't go to bed with makeup on, it just feels sooo gross and I feel like I'm spreading a layer of germs and gunk to my bedsheets. But, often I shower at night before bed (not much of a morning shower person) and I just wsh it all off in the shower.


----------



## Potion (May 5, 2007)

ALWAYS!!! My skin is very oily and prone so I have to clean it every evening (I don´t want to risk breakouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Esperanza (May 6, 2007)

Yes, absolutely. I consider removing my make-up as an obligation, even when I come home at 5 or 7 a.m (it happens loooads of time on week-ends!!). 
It is such a chore sometimes but I know my skin very well, and as I used to have some acne (just a little, but enough to make me a cleaning-psycho!) I just can't imagine what it'll look like the next morning with all my make-up on... that is just so gross :eek2: 
Plus, smoking & drinking do so much damage to the skin that I can't let all that mixture on my face before going to bed. NO WAY!!


----------



## whiteflorals (May 6, 2007)

99% of the time. The 1% when I fail to do so is when I'm so tired I didn't even realise that I've fallen asleep straightaway once I get home


----------



## SELFstyled (May 6, 2007)

I make myself wash my face every night no matter if it's 2am & I'm dead tired. I like the feeling of a clean fresh face, helps me sleep better haha.


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

hahahhahaha


----------



## arabian girl (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_completely.. I NEVER sleep with make up on.. even if I'm dead-tired! otherwise, I'd get a bad breakout :| and I can't stand breakouts hehe_

 
me toooooooooo


----------



## tadzio79 (May 6, 2007)

about 99% of the time I do. I was so tempted to go to bed without taking my MU off last nite, but I forced myself into the bathroom, lol!


----------



## Melly (Jul 10, 2007)

Always! Sometimes I'm tempted not to after a big night, but I somehow force myself to do it. For the rare occasion that I really can't er, stand at the basin and wash my face properly I'll use a face wipe, vowing to deep cleanse and exfoliate the following day...


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to get so lazy at night I would just sleep in my make-up...but now I wash my face religiously at night.


----------



## goink (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes. It's the one thing that I must do before I sleep.
Even when I'm just wearing sunscreen with a light layer of powder, I still use cold cream to wash it off.


----------



## frocher (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, except for the rare occasion when I come home a little tipsy.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 11, 2007)

I always clean my face, I feel so unclean if I don't. I even wash my face when I get home from school with water and a tiny amount of face wash. Blah, the job of having oily skin.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

yes.  always.  i wear pretty heavy makeup so my "tip" is that i keep a couple of packs of those ponds face wipes stashed in my bedroom and bathroom for those "bad" nights.  there have been times when i've fallen into bed with my clothes on, without brushing my teeth, or w/ a bottle of tequila still between my lips -- but i always at least give my face a quick wipe down, no matter what.  i admit that some nights, it's less then a thorough job, but better then going to bed w/ a full blown mask on.  lol.


----------



## banjobama (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindysilver4* 

 
_I keep Pond's Clean Sweep face-wipes by my bed just in case I am too tired or worn out to really wash my face -- I'll just clean my face with them!  I really recommend them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this helps!!_

 
I love these wipes too! I work in a pizza restaurant so my face is always WAY too greasy when I get home to not wash it totally. 

Then if I don't feel like it, I start imagining all the crud getting on my pillowcase and it makes me change my mind!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_There have been a few very rare occasions when I came home teetering pissed drunk from a club where I just fell into bed and passed out and didn't take off my makeup, and even slept in my eyelashes_

 
ITA!!!! I always wash my face, unless I'm drunk.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 11, 2007)

I almost always wash my face and use my lancome makeup remover, unless I don't have it.
I don't wear foundation so my main concern in going to bed with makeup on is waking up looking like a raccoon.


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes always. No matter what.


----------



## Ralen81 (Jul 18, 2007)

I often don't, but I always at least use a toner to take some of it off.  But I really don't wear much foundation, so by the time I get to bed, most of the makeup on my skin has worn off.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 19, 2007)

yes i make sure to wash all of my makeup off before going to bed...sometimes if i'm really tired (and i don't have the time or patience to remove ALL of my eyeliner) i do the best i can and just go sleep and wait until tomorrow morning, it's all gone but then i have black boogers in my eyes... =/


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 19, 2007)

i always sleep in my makeup!
once i started washing it off and i got spots!
my skin went into shock!
ive got really clear skin and no spots or lines.
lucky i guess!
x


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i always sleep in my makeup!
once i started washing it off and i got spots!
my skin went into shock!
ive got really clear skin and no spots or lines.
lucky i guess!
x_

 
I don't think you got spots from not having day-old makeup on, probably you had an adverse reaction to your cleanser...


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah. i'm lazy, though, so i just use pond's wipes... but i never just go to sleep with all of my makeup on my face. i have before once or twice, but i didn't even sleep well because of it.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

Always! For more then one reason. 

First of all, it feels horrible in the morning... I find my eyes become sensitive from all the makeup that sat overnight on them, and it becomes hard to reapply the next day since my eyes are irritated.

Second, leaving foundation overnight is one of the worst things you can do for your skin, I have acne prone skin and leaving my foundation on causes huge breakouts the next day.

Lastly, it always feels great to go to bed with a fresh and clean face.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

YES!!!! I don't want my skin to get gross.


----------



## mello (Jul 31, 2007)

I ALWAYS have to wash it off, otherwise it bothers me so much I can't sleep. Seriously. My eyes get really irritated, which makes me itch them. Then I get makeup all over my fingers and then into my eyes because I scratch them  It's not fun. Plus my mascara is water proof so it doesn't exactly come off, it's still there in the morning. I don't know, I just feel gross when I wake up if I fall asleep with makeup on!
I love going to bed with a fresh face.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2007)

all the time, lol


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll admit that I have been really bad about not doing so in the past.


----------



## ivone4eva (Aug 2, 2007)

I always remove my makeup thoroughly before i go to bed...


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 2, 2007)

Most of the time I do... But I don't really wear foundation so I don't have much but eyemakeup to wash off.


----------



## anns (Aug 3, 2007)

Always, always. I couldn't sleep with makeup on LOL, I love the fresh face feeling.


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anns* 

 
_Always, always. I couldn't sleep with makeup on LOL, I love the fresh face feeling._

 

me too ! I'd hate to have stains of make up on my beddings as well....


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 4, 2007)

Ugh I HAVE to wash my makeup off. I think it is because I am prone to breakouts and those really big painful spots if I don't. If I don't take my MU off at night, I pay for it.


----------



## makeba (Aug 4, 2007)

I have to wash the makeup off of my face every night.  I just feel the need to cleanse my face and neck of all the makeup before i go to sleep because if i dont i would look like someone in a 1950s horror flick!!! and scare the hell out of my kids in the morning!!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorningGlory* 

 
_I always wash and moisturize before bed._

 
 Me too....every night.  Once I didnt,and that was on my wedding night
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and OMG....it was awful.


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 4, 2007)

yes i do because i wear contacts, so i have to wash my hand anyway....and i'm by the sink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there were some nights were i got a little too drunk and passed out -big mistake: my eyes were totally blurry and it hurt to take out my contacts...


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

I always do.  My skin feels dirty if I don't.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

ahh I try. I actually have combination skin, and I suffer from breakouts a lot, so I wash my face every night, and I do an overnight spot treatment with a mint masque - so I dont worry about washing in the morning. I'll moisturize only a little for makeup, and use my Tea Tree Oil Blemish Stick to keep breakouts at bay. then Im pretty much done in the morning.


----------



## Asphyxia (Aug 5, 2007)

I always wash my face no matter how lazy I am. I was told by a Mary Kay specialist that for each night you don't wash your face before bed ages your skin for up to one weeks worth all in one night.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 8, 2007)

Not washing my mu off is an absolute guaranteed way for me to be broken out by morning. I get these little whiteheads if I don't do it, or don't do it very carefully.

I keep Pond's Clean Sweep Wipes in my nightstand for those nights that I stumble into bed in a stupor and then realize, "Crap my make up is still on!" Then I can get at least most of it off even though I'm lazy


----------



## Graziella*K (Aug 9, 2007)

I even do it when I'm drunk or exausted! It's just impossible for me to sleep in my MU ! I've never done it and I never will ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## hotxpinkness (Aug 9, 2007)

All the time.  I can't fall asleep if I haven't, it's like my conscience keeps waking me up every few minutes.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Aug 10, 2007)

I used to think everyone just meant face makeup. 
So, since one night I was only wearing eye makeup, I decided I was too tired to do so.
I woke up wondering why it was so hard to open my eyes. They were swollen and felt like crap the whole day. Never again. Even if i'm drunk or exhausted.

:/


----------



## Catwoman316 (Sep 7, 2007)

I always clean my face thoroughly, no matter how late it is, even when I get home only at 4 in the morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In four years I'll be 30 and I don't want to look like 50 yet


----------

